# Rotala, pearl weed, and wisteria struggling...



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

Tank info:

40B
tank has been running ~3months with a cycled filter
~2wpg t5no x4 spread across tank
EI Dosing with KNO3 KH2P4 CSM+B but only 2 days a week instead of 3
50 percent water changes weekly
Straight sandblasting grit for substrate because I like to rearrange
pressurized c02 2hrs before lights on @ 4bps
lights run 8hrs daily
running at 84 degrees F 

Lower leaves are covered in diatoms and the rotala is losing its color, will post pics in a couple hours


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

I will wait for the photos before posting my thoughts, but until then what lighting do you have? And to clarify 40B is how many gallons?


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

dont hate im still scaping it
a 40b is 40 gallons

dosage is
1/4tsp kno3
1/16tsp kh2po4
1/8tsp csmb


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Still need to know the gallons and type of lighting you have.



Zapins said:


> I will wait for the photos before posting my thoughts, but *until then what lighting do you have?* And to clarify 40B is how many gallons?


Also, how long has this tank been set up for?

Your plants don't look as bushy and thick as they should, which is a little odd considering you have pressurized CO2. Perhaps the lighting is a bit low?

Also, why is your temperature 84F? 84 F is the absolute upper limit for most tropical plants. Between 84-87F plants will start to deteriorate and die. 

I don't see any clear signs of a nutrient deficiency in the plants from the photos you posted (the photos are also a little to far away from the plants to see good detail so perhaps I can't see the symptoms). At this point I'd bet the stalling growth rate is due to high temperatures. I recommend lowering the temperature to 78-80F for a week or two and see if it helps the plants.


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

i gave all the information in my original post...

its a 40gallon tank lights on top 4x21w t5no with decent reflectors


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

Lowered temps to what you suggested, you may be onto something with the heat because I just recently turned it up to handle a case of ich


----------



## Nestle_ (Jul 4, 2013)

Dagenfish said:


> i gave all the information in my original post...
> 
> its a 40gallon tank lights on top 4x21w t5no with decent reflectors


Still need to know the light rating on the bulbs. You could be running 4 bulbs with only 4k light rating when you should be running 7k
Or worse yet, running 4 saltwater bulbs...


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

running 2x 6700k and 2x 10000k alternating, all 4 run 8 hrs together


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Dagenfish said:


> Lowered temps to what you suggested, you may be onto something with the heat because I just recently turned it up to handle a case of ich


Were the plants growing well before the temperature was raised?

If the temperature was the issue then lowering it should help the plants recover within a week or so.


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

they were growing decent beforehand but im sure the heat didnt help the fact that its a newer tank. ill update in a week or so but it may take longer and maybe a trim of my stem plants since it has been too hot for about a month.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

Did you use any meds or salt and high temp to treat the ich? How long did you treat for? Do you use a drop checker?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Basic question: How soft or hard is the water? Specifically, what is the GH and KH?


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

Believe it or not, i had a very nice glossostigma carpet ( 55 gal in my signature) until the day i turn the heater to 84 to cure ick. Fish got healthier immediately but plants started acting weird. After a week or so, i dropped it back to 78-80. Plants somehow looked recovered abit but it just took forever to. I have rescaped the whole tank and used those old glossostigma, they are now thriving wonderfully. My suggestion would be, lower the temp slowly to 78-80 (78 is ideal for plants to have thick temps), try to up root and remove those weak looking plants, replant the healthy ones. Hope this help.


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

Well that explains it, ive already noticed the plants are starting to turn from yellow to green after just a few days. I didnt have a clue that temps were so crucial now i can get this tank rolling. Thanks for all the help guys i will still update in about a months time so you guys can see how things go


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Sounds good, I love updates 

Yes temperatures can be pretty crucial to a lot of plants, especially the long term temperature.

Plants can handle temperature spikes up to about the 90's for a day or so, but long term most plants can't really handle temperatures above 83F. Some like hornwort and anacharis start dying even at 78-80F, they are strictly cold water plants.

The same is true going the other way. Many plants cannot handle long term cold temperatures and will die or not grow if kept in colder water.


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

In regards to the gh and kh, im not actually sure i need to get a test. Im on well water and I have an ro filter but dont use it on my tanks yet. Ive seen gh kh booster which i believe is for ro water i just havent researched it all. Plus i need to make a res for water changes which could be a pita.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's a quick test to see if you have hard water or not:
Look at your bathroom mirror. Does it have water spots from the splash?

Also, water that is high in CO3, carbonate, also prevents plants from nutrient uptake so if that is too high, certain plants will struggle.


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

I dont think i have hard water persay, i think our water has high iron. Is there anywhere that can test more than i can with aquarium products? I also know that well water minerals etc can fluctuate with rain and by season. I dont have any issues with my low tech stuff but i realize that one problem in a hightech can lead to disaster due to the high demand from the plants...


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

JeffyFunk on APC's forum is testing people's water looking for a BBA cause. If you send him two samples with at least 100 mL of water (one of your tap water - the stuff you use for WCs and one from your tank water at the end of the week before your water change) he will tell you exactly the trace minerals in your water. 

You will have to provide some data though for the study we are doing.

We need to know if you have black beard algae, or any other species of algae, we need tank photos (which you have posted before) and then details about your tank like substrate type, fertilizers, etc. Most of that info is already in this thread, so just copy and paste it when you message him.

You can contact him for his address by clicking this link (you may need to sign up for APC's forum to send him a message):
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/private.php?do=newpm&u=10362


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,

I would dose K2SO4 as well, rotala and hygrophila are known potassium hogs.

Michel.


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow guys great advice, just the replies everyone has left me in this thread is enough to make me a regular on this forum. No more lurking from me lol.

Thats awesome news on the water testing, ill contact him soon ive always been curious about my water source hence me already purchasing an ro filter for drinking water..

What would you advise for my k2so4 dosage? Or should i shoot for a ppm and figure it out with wets calculator?


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Try maintain at least 25 ppm potassium in the tank. Potassium is pretty non toxic stuff and so you can add quite a lot before problems occur. Yes, use wet's calculator to aim for a ppm value of 25.


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

Got my gh/kh test kit and drop checker in the mail. Test reveals around 3-4 degrees of kh and gh which I believe should be pretty good to use. The drop checker has been in about an hour now and its starting to turn green. update:after 2 hours its a nice lime green color


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

Should i trim the rotala/wisteria and replant tops or let the diatoms play out? I believe the source is the silica from my sand.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Do you have any updates for your tank? Any new pics ?

Diatoms usually work themselves out with time. And you can replant the tops or leave the bottoms when you trim. I usually replant the tops because they look better and roots aren't extremely crucial for aquatic plants.


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for replying zapins. The tank is still strugging with diatoms creeping up the plants one leaf at a time even after replanting. I recently added co2 to one of my older low tech tanks roughly a month ago and what was once a beautiful tank is now starting to have the brown film everywhere. I have a fluval 306 and a maxijet 600 running and i also have a koralia nano 425 that should be here tomorrow because i was worried about flow. My last resort is to order a silicate test kit and decide if I need to get a trash can and pump setup for r/o water. Any last tips before i throw out more cash? lol


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Are the plants struggling to grow? Can you post updated pictures?

The thing with algae is the root cause is basically unknown for virtually every species. There is no clear evidence that X ppm of a given nutrient = a particular species of algae. The algae advice you hear on the internet is largely conjecture, is based off personal experience and often times results do not agree with any given theory. If you have an RO system lying around or you need one for the house by all means try it out but if you are going to buy it because you want to reduce silicates to cure the algae then I'd advise against it. There is no guarantee it will work. 

Usually if the plants are healthy then algae isn't for whatever reason.


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry for the horrible quality. I do have an ro system on my sink but i dont have gh booster or anything to supplement for cal/mag, Thats the only thing holding me back from testing it out. I did go ahead and order the silicate test kit because i woould like to see the well water concentration and see if my substrates are leaching. Thanks planted tank!


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

I see what you mean about the algae.

I'm interested in finding out the results from the silicate tests. 

What is the tank temperature right now?

You can use RO water, and add back in 25% tap water for GH and KH. Or you can buy some CaCl2, and MgSO4 and reconstitute the water yourself.


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

Temp is sitting right at 79f. If my water source has a gh and kh of 3to4 degrees will it contain enough micro nutrients after being diluted that much?


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Fairly low GH/KH for tap water. I doubt you have high silicates at those concentrations.

Also, tap water generally doesn't have enough trace minerals on its own if you have anything above low light. You should be adding a trace mix regularly.

Are the plants growing quickly or not really growing?


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

They arent growing like I think they should be. The only trace I add is csmb. I dont own any gh booster because I thought I had sufficient gh/kh.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

:help: Why is the Rotala so green looking? Mine used to be green like that with smaller leaves and I ended up adding light. It was like magic..The new growth up top is now a nice pink hue. 

I'm anxious to find out what the cause of all this is. Following this thread for sure!


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

Silicate test came in early! Water source had 15to20 ppm, 40gallon had 10to15ppm at the end of the week, and my ro system spit out 2ppm. Is that my cause? If so the next step will be figuring out if I need to use ro and tap mixed and if i need to add gh booster or not.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Again, there is no 100% proven association between a nutrient concentration and a particular species of algae. People only guess that silicon is to blame since silicon is needed to build parts of the diatom's cell wall.

You can reconstituted RO a try and see if it helps.


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

Ill be trying 25percent well water/75percent ro and decide if I should order gh booster.

At my old house (city water with prime) using inconsistent diy co2 I grew these species much better








example of the same plants in a 10gallon


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

They looked good, I hope the RO water helps. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Zapins said:


> Again, there is no 100% proven association between a nutrient concentration and a particular species of algae. People only guess that silicon is to blame since silicon is needed to build parts of the diatom's cell wall.
> 
> You can reconstituted RO a try and see if it helps.


I hear that often, that silicates brings algae? Isn't sand made from silicate? So everybody with sand should have their tank invaded with algae?

But a lot of folks have tanks with sand and yet no algae issues.

Michel.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

micheljq said:


> I hear that often, that silicates brings algae? Isn't sand made from silicate? So everybody with sand should have their tank invaded with algae?
> 
> But a lot of folks have tanks with sand and yet no algae issues.
> 
> Michel.


I'm not sure I understand what you mean. I think we are both in agreement.

I don't believe anyone can say x amount of this nutrient or another = this algae. Which means silicate levels aren't an accurate predictor of diatoms, in the same way that nitrates and phosphates don't = whatever type of algae.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, we are in agreement.


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

After 2 50 percent water changes this week im noticing much better growth and pearling. Diatoms are stalling and the tank silicates are down to 8ppm. Rotala is pearling for the first time in this tank. Im not saying its for sure silicates but something is up with my well water. If I clear up my tank im going to chamge back to mainly well water and see if my problems come back. This is one interesting hobby


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Dagenfish said:


> After 2 50 percent water changes this week im noticing much better growth and pearling. Diatoms are stalling and the tank silicates are down to 8ppm. Rotala is pearling for the first time in this tank. Im not saying its for sure silicates but something is up with my well water. If I clear up my tank im going to chamge back to mainly well water and see if my problems come back. This is one interesting hobby


Wow, very interesting. 10-15 to start with now 8 and less diatoms. 

I admire your conviction to finding out what causes the algae. Once it is completely gone and you return to well water, it would be very interesting if it came back.

What brand of test are you using?


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

Im using a seachem silicate test kit. Im not jumping to conclusions but I will definitely be trying to figure out if its my water source because using ro isnt the easiest lol


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Any word on the Rotala color? Is it looking any better?


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

much less node spacing on the new growth of the rotala. picked up some seachem equilibrium and some more purigen today using a 100 dollar gift card from winning a photo contest with this shot before the tank looked so bad lol.









i believe that the heatwave dieback combined with the new tank, sand substrate, plus the high silicate water caused me to lose control.

if the plants regain health then maybe my well water wont induce diatoms to break out and the cleanup crew can keep up

is this logical?


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

This is a longer thread. Tried to read as much as I could. Hope your diatom issue has cleared up. If not I didn't notice this remedy.

Diatoms grow when there is an excess of nutrients and the lighting is off. Meaning you need more light. I wouldn't suggest lowering nutrients due to the type of plants you have so better lighting is in order here.

How do you like the substrate? Does it provide any nutrients to the roots of those plants?


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

Update time! Silicates next to 0 diatoms almost not existent. Ive been running 100 percent ro and seachem equilibrium. Things look much much better. Upgrading to a t5ho pair soon. Gonna put too much money into bulbs. Shoulda thought that one through lol




























wow these pics are huge sorry guys


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Your tank is quite beautiful


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

Update time! Went back to well water and the diatoms came back after about a month.. now ive ran the ro system output right into the tank and added an overflow. Runs full blast for 24hours once a week to change about 60 percent of the water. Ordered some gh booster today since im getting low on equilibrium. That stuff is expensive for some basic salts in a can. Got some new plants as well. Ive been upping my co2. Upping surface disturbance and added a surface skimmer to help with o2. Things are coming together:thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Your tank is looking great! Also, very interesting results with the diatoms.

I think this thread is potentially quite a valuable demonstration of diatoms and silicon levels. Since this has happened twice when you switched to well water and back again I think it would be very useful if you could do a documented "experiment." Take close up photos of your tank now (without silicon), record the silicon content of the water and then do some water changes with well water to trigger the diatoms, then take photos of the same exact places you did before and do another silicon test on the water. That way we'd have documented visual and numerical proof that the algae is triggered by silicon. To my knowledge nobody else has done this kind of test and it would be great to have proof of the theory so we can point others to the thread in the future.


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks zapins! I will be trying well water yet again in the coming months and I will document as much as possible. It still could be a problem on my end since im a rookie, but the kinks will get worked out with trial and error


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

25 neon tetras in quarantine. No more angel with the high current, hes much happier in a low tech.


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

Updates everyone! I switched back to well water about 3 weeks ago. Changing 50percent of water weekly and still adding gh booster. I recently trimmed back the tank and rearranged the back right corner. 

I have been noticing slightly more algae since switching from ro but its still too soon to tell imo.

The trouble I am having is neither water source has fixed my growth in my rotala species as well as my glosso and now my lower leaves on my wisteria is starting to have holes.

Heres my dosing regimen as of now.

1/2 tsp kno3
1/4 tsp kh2po4
1/8 tsp kso4
On sat, mon, wed

1/4 tsp csmb 
On sun, tue, thur

1.5 tsp gh booster after waterchange on friday

I also supplement with osmocote plus diy root tabs since my substrate is fine sand and some eco complete

Lighting is dual 39w t5ho (1x 6700k 1x colormax) about 18in from substrate running 8hours a day

Co2 is cranked up high as possible and I have high agitation and a surface skimmer (yellow drop checker)


I will update with pictures in just a minute


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

What is my problem with these species? Should I use clay substrate instead of sand? Should I increase light or noon burst? Thanks for your input!


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Probably a potassium deficiency, the hygros have pinholes and they are usually the indicator species for this deficiency. The rotalas are interesting looking and may also show potassium issues. I do not have reference photos for potassium deficient rotala rotundifolia, but I suspect the damage might be due to that as well.

What are you adding for potassium and nitrogen?


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks zapins I posted before the photos with my dosing regimen


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

I think this is a potassium deficiency. The symptoms are more potassium deficient looking than nitrogen deficient. Also, the values you are using to dose are only adding a small amount of potassium to the tank each dose which makes K deficiency even more likely. 

What can happen in a tank that is heavily planted with a lot of fast growing stem plants is that as they grow in they use up more and more nitrogen and potassium until one runs out. In this case it seems like the plants have run out of potassium. You need to adjust the dosage in your tank as plants grow in and fill out the tank. Lower starting doses are ok, but if your plant mass triples then you need to increase the dose of nutrients to match. Raise the nutrient levels until the plants are back in unlimited nutrient conditions.

I'd try increasing your potassium dose 3x more than it is with the potassium sulfate. So each time you dose instead of adding 1/8 tsp of K2SO4, add 3 of those. Be sure to update this thread in a week with results.

Oh also, if you wouldn't mind, please take some more close up photos of the Rotala, and any of the other plants you can so that the photos are as detailed and sharp as possible. Photos that show the new and old growth are particularly helpful, also very close up shots of the damaged old leaves are good too. If it does turn out to be a potassium deficiency I'd love to add these photos to the www.DeficiencyFinder.com to increase the database if you are ok with that.


----------



## Dagenfish (Jan 30, 2013)

I posted on ukaps and got some advice to raise co2/increase flow which I have done and every plant pearls now. Would you reccommend just upping the k2so4 to 3/8tsp or should I just bump up to the 60-80g ei dosing recommendation? 
It would consist of 3/4 kno3, 1/4 kh2po4, 1/4 k2so4 and 1/4 csmb.


----------

